# Russian orloff



## newton12 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello I am new on here. I was wondering if any one is raising these birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No. They are not raised by many folks in the states. You might have to do a search for them being sold on the net.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

If you are on FaceBook I hear there's a nice helpful group on there dedicated to them... Otherwise I don't know anyone that raises them either. They are intriguing though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I knew someone that raised them, they're beautiful birds. The breeder was getting out and offered me the flock, I turned him down because his rooster was vicious. I didn't want to deal with that.


----------



## newton12 (Jul 17, 2016)

I did join the one on FB


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great, maybe you'll find a source there to get either some birds or hatching eggs.


----------



## newton12 (Jul 17, 2016)

I just got 25 two months ago. I am learning about them.


----------

